# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A jeni penduar ndonjëherë në jetë?

## ALBA

Asnje nga ne , ne kete jete nuk eshte prefekt . Te gjithe gabojme , pakica me vetdije dhe shumica pa vetdije . Por nese dikush eshte i ndergjegjshem dhe kupton gabimin , sigurisht qe pendohet . Ndoshta gabimi nuk mund te shlyet edhe pse je penduar , por te pakten eshte nje mesim ne jete , qe nuk e perserit me ate gabim . Por ka dhe njerez qe edhe pse e kuptojne se kan gabuar , nuk e pranojne gabimin ne shoqeri apo familje , dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te pendohen duke u perballur me mendjemdhesine e tyre . 

Ju ftoj ne kete teme te diskutojme . Nese keni ndonje rast , qe vertet jeni ndjere fajtor/e apo keni gabuar ne jete dhe jeni penduar , mund te na e tregoni ne kete teme .


Alba

----------


## ATMAN

[QUOTE=ALBA]Asnje nga ne , ne kete jete nuk eshte prefekt . Te gjithe gabojme , pakica me vetdije dhe shumica pa vetdije . Por nese dikush eshte i ndergjegjshem dhe kupton gabimin , sigurisht qe pendohet . Ndoshta gabimi nuk mund te shlyet edhe pse je penduar , por te pakten eshte nje mesim ne jete , qe nuk e perserit me ate gabim . Por ka dhe njerez qe edhe pse e kuptojne se kan gabuar , nuk e pranojne gabimin ne shoqeri apo familje , dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te pendohen duke u perballur me mendjemdhesine e tyre . 

Ju ftoj ne kete teme te diskutojme . Nese keni ndonje rast , qe vertet jeni ndjere fajtor/e apo keni gabuar ne jete dhe jeni penduar , mund te na e tregoni ne kete teme .


*nese ju alba do na shpjegonit me qarte se per cfare behet fjale , do na jepnit nje ndihme me te madhe per tu qartesuar, ne lidhje me temen qe ke hapur
konkretisht:

vmaret se cfare kuptohet me fjalen pendim 

mvaret se cfare kuptohet me fjalen gabim

dhe mvaret se cfare kuptohet me mendjemadhesi(egoizem)

duke qene se ne jemi qenje njerzore qe kemi lidhje te terthorta dhe direkte me njeri tjetrin , nuk mendoj se ne 100% te rasteve faji eshte vetem i fajtorit, shpesh here eshte vete mjedisi rrethues qe te imponon te jesh "fajtor pa dashje" ne jeten tende, dhe familja shoqeria kane peshen e tyre te fajit, por faji me i madh eshte kur shoqeria-familja  nuk e kuptojne se ky njeri qe gaboi me dashje apo pa dashje, cfare e shtyu te bente kete gabim, qe ne fakt ishte i shtyre nga rrethanat e mjedisit rrethues dhe jo se kishte deshire ta bente nje gje te tille, pra cilet ishin shkaqet e veprimit te tij*

----------


## ALBA

[QUOTE=benar]


> Asnje nga ne , ne kete jete nuk eshte prefekt . Te gjithe gabojme , pakica me vetdije dhe shumica pa vetdije . Por nese dikush eshte i ndergjegjshem dhe kupton gabimin , sigurisht qe pendohet . Ndoshta gabimi nuk mund te shlyet edhe pse je penduar , por te pakten eshte nje mesim ne jete , qe nuk e perserit me ate gabim . Por ka dhe njerez qe edhe pse e kuptojne se kan gabuar , nuk e pranojne gabimin ne shoqeri apo familje , dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te pendohen duke u perballur me mendjemdhesine e tyre . 
> 
> Ju ftoj ne kete teme te diskutojme . Nese keni ndonje rast , qe vertet jeni ndjere fajtor/e apo keni gabuar ne jete dhe jeni penduar , mund te na e tregoni ne kete teme .
> 
> 
> *nese ju alba do na shpjegonit me qarte se per cfare behet fjale , do na jepnit nje ndihme me te madhe per tu qartesuar, ne lidhje me temen qe ke hapur
> konkretisht:
> 
> vmaret se cfare kuptohet me fjalen pendim 
> ...



Nuk e di ne te ka rene rasti te pendohesh  per nje gabim , qe e ndjen veten qe ke bere gabim dhe ke kerkuar falje , falja eshte e shtrenjte. 

Falja ne anen tjeter varet nga pendimi, i cili bazohet ne pranimin e veprimit te gabuar, e me kete ne shpalosjen e se vertetes. Nje njeri qe pendohet sigurisht pendohet se ndjehet fajtor .

Alba

----------


## Dito

Normalisht gjithsecili prej nesh gabon ne jete dhe pendohet per gabimin e tij, sbesoj se ska njerez qe nuk jane penduar ndonjehere pasi do ishte absurde. Me vjen ndermend nje fraze e dale ashtu vetedijshem nga goja e njeriut pas nje gabimi *(cfare bera)* Besoj kjo eshte nje nga format e pendeses qe mbase nuk pranohet ne shoqeri por ja pranon vetes. Nejse rendesi ka te jete pendese pa nuk eshte problem nese eshte vizive apo e pa-dukshme. Ndersa kendeveshtrimi mbi mos pendesen eshte krejt tjeter ajo ka te beje mbi dyshimin nese kam bere faj apo jo, ose krenaria, hipokrizia, absurditeti, shpirtligesia, e personit. Kaq kisha une mbi kete teme.

Odeon.

----------


## ice_storm

Nuk besoj qe ka njerez qe spendohen per gabimin qe kan ba por kam bindjen e plot qe ka shum njerez qe nuk nxjerrin mesime nga gabimet dhe vazhdojne te pendohen edhe mbasi i riperserisin. Keto njerez jan tr@pa(llaf pupollor per idiot mqs disa nuk kuptonkan fjalet).

Un per veten time me ka rastis te pendohem dhe kam nxjerr mesimet e mia nga gabimet
por asnjeher nuk do te doja te kthehesha mbrapa dhe ti fshija ato gabime. Ne ate koh mendoja qe ajo ishte zgjidhja me e mire , ndoshta e kuptova qe ishte gabim me vonese ne do pendohem  por sdo doja te kthehem.

Arsyet pse ka njerez qe veprojn ne menyre te tille qe spendohen e thash me siper jan ***** se sje normal nqs e ban nje gja te till

peace (pa ofendim per ata qe bejn pjes tek tr@pat)

----------


## forum126

Jam penduar shume here.
Kujtdo qe ja ben kete pyejtje ne fillim nuk e pranon. Edhe une per momentin gati shkruajta se nuk jam penduar ndonjehere. Kjo vjen pak nga harresa e njeriut qe deri diku eshte e mire. Mendoni nese ne vazhdimisht do te mendonim gabimet tona.  
Patjeter qe te gjithe nxitohemi, hedhi hapa sa te duash pa u menduar, fillojme dicka pa qene te bindur nese do te mund ta cojme deri ne fund. Dhe shesh pendohemi.

----------


## ATMAN

> Nuk e di ne te ka rene rasti te pendohesh  per nje gabim , qe e ndjen veten qe ke bere gabim dhe ke kerkuar falje , falja eshte e shtrenjte. 
> 
> Falja ne anen tjeter varet nga pendimi, i cili bazohet ne pranimin e veprimit te gabuar, e me kete ne shpalosjen e se vertetes. Nje njeri qe pendohet sigurisht pendohet se ndjehet fajtor .
> 
> Alba


[I]faleminderit per sqarimin por po te na sillje ndonje shembull konkret do ishte me mire per mua dhe me siguri edhe pergjigja ime do ishte edhe me e mire dhe konkrete ne lidhje me temen qe ke hapur

megjithate nje pergjigje po ta jap por pergjigje te pergjithshme 

shumica e fajeve ndodhin per mungesen e nje mjedisi jo te pershtatshem, qe nuk eshte ne shumicen e rasteve ne favor te individit, ne jetojme ne nje sistem qe len shume per te deshiruar , dikur ishte komunizmi qe na bente te benin gabime dhe ne shikojme sot se i paskemi bere ato gabime ne nje sistem qe ishte i gabuar , pra nuk po kuptojme se ato gabime qe kemi bere dikur ne kohen e komunizmit ishin gabimet tona apo te sistemit monist................................

por le te shikojme sot ne kapitalizem , shume gjera nuk shkojne ashtu sic duhet , kapitalizmi nxit shume  sentimente-faje-veprime per te cilat ne edhe mund te ndjehemi fajtore, por nese shembet edhe kapitalizmi ashtu sic u shemben  sistemet komuniste ne te gjithe boten, atehere kush e ka fajin per ato qe quhen gabime apo faje, individi apo shoqeria

njerzit ne shqiperi dikur kur fusnin para me fajde ne shqiperi nuk e vrisnin shume mendjen por thonin keshtu bejne te gjithe , pra benin nje gabim pa u menduar shume, por me vone kur firmat u shemben ishin keta njerez qe dolen ne rruge per te protestuar , dhe edhe sot e kesaj dite shumica e ketyre personave vazhdojne te akuzojne politikanet , a thua se politikanet i shkuan ketyre njerzve ne shtepi ti mernin parate me force

pra per mendimin tim nocioni i fajit eshte nje nocion relativ dhe te kesh te drejten ta quash faj nje veprim te caktuar eshte pak e veshtire , sepse para se ta quash tjetrin fajtor duhet te shikojme rrethanat dhe shkaqet qe e cuan kete individ te beje ate qe shoqeria njerzore e quan faj

por edhe nese ne si shoqeri apo si individe e gjejme shkakun e fajit dhe pendohemi , kjo nuk eshte e tera  sepse ne si individe dhe si shoqeri nuk jemi ne gjendje te gjejme ate qe quhet shkaku i shkakut , qe per mua, eshte e verteta e kulluar, vetem ai person qe gjen te verteten e kulluar mund te jete ne gjendje te kuptoje shkakun , dhe kur gjehet e kuptohet shkaku i gabimit mund te kuptojme gabimin, dhe ne perputhje me masen dhe perqindjen e gabimit te bere ne kemi te drejten morale dhe sociale te pendohemi dhe te kerkojme te falur

*alba te dhashe nje pergjigje abstrakte sepse edhe pyetja jote ishte abstrakte
po te sillje nje ngjarje konkrete do te jepja edhe nje pergjigje konkrete[/I*]

----------


## FLOWER

:kryqezohen:  nuk e di. ndoshta. zakonisht pendohem per fjale te thena ose te pathena. ndersa per zgjedhjet e jetes mundohem thjesht tu pershtatem asaj qe kam zgjedhur pa menduar si do kishte qene po te kisha marre nje rruge tjeter. per dicka qe nuk e ndryshon dot me nuk ka vlere te pendohesh.

----------


## StormAngel

Jam penduar shpesh here per sende apo gabime qe kam be.
Me duket se ende do pendohem ne te ardhme.
Njeriu ka te drejte te gabon,kjo edhe tregon qe nuk eshte perfekt.

----------


## PINK

po dhe jam penduar .. bejme dhe gabime ndonjehere .. kerkojme dhe falje sometimes .. dhe gjithmone me  falin  :buzeqeshje: 

rendesi ka qe e kuptoj se bera gabim dhe pendohem me pas  :buzeqeshje: 

ps: por keto pendesa ndodhin rralle .. se rralle bej dhe gabime :P

----------


## mad

s'besoj se ka njeri ne bote, te mos jete penduar as1here, sikur te pakten dicka te vogel:  nje fjale te keqe mund ta kete thene!  dhe i kane ardhur mendte pasi i eshte ulur edhe mllefi, edhe ka kerkuar falje!

Por gjeja me e keqe, eshte te duash te pendohesh, e te mos jete e mundur, sepse, tashme mund te jete mjaft vone!

{^_^}

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Po pendohem shpesh here, dhe nganjehere kerkoj falje, sadoqe e kam te veshtire te kerkoj falje :P.

----------


## Rebele

pendohem shpesh por pastaj i therras mendjes qe e shkuara nuk ndreqet por e ardhmja eshte mundesi e re per te rifilluar

----------


## KaLTerSi

Jam penduar sepse kam gabuar... dhe kjo per arsye te natyres time njerezore   :kryqezohen:  .
Mbase nuk kam kerkuar te falur keshtu shqeto fare aq sa duhet, mgjth e kam shprehur pendimin tim dhe ne menyre indirekte.

----------


## [xeni]

Po, 
Jo,
Po...????

Patjeter

----------


## gurl

Pendimi eshte pjese e jona, i fshehur ose i shfaqur, megjithate ai nuk eshte falje.

----------


## BlueBaron

... Pendimi ??? - Nuk ekziston, pasi perhere perpiqem te gjeje anen pozitive per te mos u penduar ...
... Falja ??? - E them shpesh, ka humbur rendesine e saj ...

----------


## FLOWER

mire e ke thene sukthi, e vertete qe gjithmone mundohemi te gjejme anen e mire ne ate qe kemi thene e kemi bere ne menyre qe mos kemi shume per tu penduar. mos ishte kjo atehere do rrinin vetem duke pare mbrapa. megjithate askush nuk mund te thote qe nuk eshte penduar sikur edhe njehere te vetme, qofte edhe per nje fjale te thene gabim.

----------


## ALBA

> ... Pendimi ??? - Nuk ekziston, pasi perhere perpiqem te gjeje anen pozitive per te mos u penduar ...
> ... Falja ??? - E them shpesh, ka humbur rendesine e saj ...


hmm , nuk me duket i drejte arsyetimi jot ne te gjitha rastet e pendimit . Mund te jete ndonje lloj pendimi qe mund te gjesh ane pozitive pa qene vone . Por mendoj se ne te shumtat e rasteve njerzit pendohen per faje , te paktet jane ata qe pendohen per gabime , sepse gabimet jane gjera qe regullohen ndoshta dhe pa u penduar . Falja e humb rendesine e saj kur buka e thyer nuk ngjitet me ....

Alba

----------


## BlueBaron

> hmm , nuk me duket i drejte arsyetimi jot ne te gjitha rastet e pendimit . Mund te jete ndonje lloj pendimi qe mund te gjesh ane pozitive pa qene vone . Por mendoj se ne te shumtat e rasteve njerzit pendohen per faje , te paktet jane ata qe pendohen per gabime , sepse gabimet jane gjera qe regullohen ndoshta dhe pa u penduar . Falja e humb rendesine e saj kur buka e thyer nuk ngjitet me ....
> 
> Alba


... Pendimi nuk ka te beje vetem me fajet, por edhe me situata te ndryshme te cilat kane zgjidhje te shumta dhe me veprimet apo mosveprimet qe ke kryer nuk ke arritur te realizosh maksimumin e mundur dhe perpiqesh te gjesh anet pozitive per te mos u penduar per zgjedhjen e bere. Per sa i perket fajeve, per mendimin tim, pendimi eshte vetem nje ngushellim per veten apo per te demtuarin ... Falja e ka humbur rendesine e saj ...

----------

